# "Ton of Love" on TLC Tonight 11/17



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Airing tonight at 10 p.m. eastern "Ton of Love"

I haven't seen any ads for this show, but saw it listed in the tv guide and looked it up. The show follows three morbidly obese couples as they discuss how their weight affects their daily lives.

From film.com:

Pamela Sitt, Nov 09, 2010

Wonder what Marie Claire would have to say about this?

TLC has picked up a new reality show pilot, Ton of Love, about a Tennessee couple who weighs a combined 1,000 pounds.

The series will follow the daily lives of Freddie and Katrina Combs, whose weight factor into everyday activities such as using the restroom. Freddie, described in a TLC press release as "loud, flamboyant, opinionated and bossy," requires Katrina to help bathe and dress him and needs an extra-large wheelchair to get around.

It's the latest TV show to feature overweight characters in starring roles, following CBS' Mike and Molly, Style's Ruby and Bravo's Thintervention.

A one-hour preview special will air Nov. 17.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Nov 17, 2010)

Preview on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQYrz1KWRv0


----------



## Mathias (Nov 17, 2010)

I get that he needs help because of his size, but he comes off as a jerk the way he orders his wife around like that.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 17, 2010)

This guy seems like a royal douchebag.


----------



## loveembig (Nov 17, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Preview on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQYrz1KWRv0



One word: ASSHOLE!


----------



## Iannathedriveress (Nov 17, 2010)

The couple from PA is my favorite


----------



## Tooz (Nov 18, 2010)

I watched it and I will say that I appreciate how the show ended. Douchebag or not, showing the man in his element was good footage. He sang well, played piano well, and had I been surfing and passing by at that clip, I would have thought it was not a show about weight/fatness, which is remarkable coming from TLC.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2010)

Might stay up late tonight and watch the show. Can't say I will give one damn about the guy in the clip, no matter what. Here's hoping the golly gee smile vanished from his wife's face...and she leaves him bellowing and needing help. He needs to experience Harpy Bootcamp. The other couples have to be less yuck...please.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Nov 18, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> Preview on youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQYrz1KWRv0



Wow... this reminds me of my family :doh:

My father was like that to my brother, my mother and myself.
So 2 of us left.
Now my mother is like that.
:doh:
Nice to see that it means she really is a b"/ch like my friends say.

--------

All in all... this is somewhat interesting.


----------



## Bearsy (Nov 18, 2010)

This video is just as relevant for ANY of TLC's shows...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv1AqwzRkeE
Shit, all of them.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Nov 18, 2010)

Size completely aside, if my husband, sitting down, bellowed at me, "Chop chop! C'mon!" more than once or twice he'd be shopping for a new wife.


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Nov 18, 2010)

"I am very old school. I like to have women wait on me." 

Heh, screw that! It's one thing to do it for you man because you want to..but to expect it and to his extreme..wrong answer, and wrong century!!


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2010)

The guy is an asshole.

" Chop, chop woman?" I don't think so jerk.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 18, 2010)

Having only seen the trailer I think a couple things:

1) Being stuck at home all the time SUCKS, and while I don't love that guy's attitude, I also feel like the feeling of powerlessness (not being able to do many things for yourself) is really difficult, and very few people cope with it well.

2) If the lady doesn't like the treatment, she should speak up for herself.


----------



## Tau (Nov 18, 2010)

That man is abusive. The wife absolutely needs to leave - how she laughs about it is amazing to me cos I'd have smacked into next week.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2010)

This guy saying that he is old school...that's not just about being cooped up and pretty much helpless. If he had ' just ' lashed out because of feeling abandoned his whole life ( something his wife was saying ), I would understand better, while still wanting to yell back and tell him to knock it the hell off or he might find himself alone, once again.

His wife should be given as much understanding, as she might feel as powerless for her own reasons. I did see the smile leave her when she was simply too bone tired to continue with a project. That got the traditional good old verbally abusive boy remembering that she is a human being, who does every damned thing for him. For his own sake, he should stop pushing her.

Will be interesting to see what happens with the couple who want a kid.


----------



## Tooz (Nov 18, 2010)

You know, he is pretty honest about who he is and what he wants, and he has a woman who is willing to do it-- so instead of passing judgment on the relationship, maybe be glad you aren't in one like that? I found him annoying at first, too, but I really can't knock the guy because he is very up front about who he is and what he wants.


----------



## RVGleason (Nov 18, 2010)

More info and pictures of the show on this site:

http://press.discovery.com/us/tlc/programs/ton-love/


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2010)

Tooz said:


> You know, he is pretty honest about who he is and what he wants, and he has a woman who is willing to do it-- so instead of passing judgment on the relationship, maybe be glad you aren't in one like that? I found him annoying at first, too, but I really can't knock the guy because he is very up front about who he is and what he wants.



That works for you...great. Lots of people are " pretty honest " about who they are, and it's still pretty human to get upset over such things, yes, even when the asshole has what seems to be a willing participant. There are a million similar scenarios, covering abusive people of all stripes...and while at the end of the day, nobody is going to be able to ' save ' anybody else... just being thankful I am not in one of those situations...that isn't going to work for me. Now, I do have a feeling it wouldn't take much for the wife to lay down a few laws.

Perhaps the good people at his church will see the show and have a long talk with him...but then that would perhaps be considered meddling.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 18, 2010)

mossystate said:


> That works for you...great. Lots of people are " pretty honest " about who they are, and it's still pretty human to get upset over such things, yes, even when the asshole has what seems to be a willing participant. There are a million similar scenarios, covering abusive people of all stripes...and while at the end of the day, nobody is going to be able to ' save ' anybody else... just being thankful I am not in one of those situations...that isn't going to work for me. Now, I do have a feeling it wouldn't take much for the wife to lay down a few laws.
> 
> Perhaps the good people at his church will see the show and have a long talk with him...but then that would perhaps be considered meddling.



Church people have no problem meddling.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Church people have no problem meddling.



Plenty do have a problem with it, especially when it comes to ' traditional ' thinking. Maybe one rebel will spring from the pew.


----------



## imfree (Nov 18, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> This video is just as relevant for ANY of TLC's shows...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pv1AqwzRkeE
> Shit, all of them.



We really are living in the age of the Electronic Circus.:doh:


----------



## Tooz (Nov 18, 2010)

My point was that I don't think we have the right to judge them as a couple.


----------



## Big Beautiful Dreamer (Nov 18, 2010)

You know, for my money describing your outlook as "old school" does not excuse it. Any more than older men excusing themselves by explaining that in their day, it was considered acceptable and even complimentary to call a woman "toots," eye her legs, and pinch her bottom.

I understand and sympathize with his feelings of helplessness. As much as I think the phrase is completely schlocky, a little attitude of gratitude might change the balance of their spousal relationship. Dude, how about, "Yes, it stinks to feel helpless and abandoned. I'm so grateful that you are part of my life and you provide so much help and care for me." I think that would prove an emotional improvement over "Chop chop" for both husband and wife.


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2010)

My point is it is natural to not like abuse. But then, I have never been a fan of the almost throwaway mantra of ' don't judge '. This couple will continue to live their life exactly how they want/are accustomed to live it.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 18, 2010)

By the end, he did notice that he asks alot of his wife and apologized. Yeah he's an ass but at least he realized it. It seemed to abruptly end though. Did the couple ever find out if they could have kids?


----------



## mossystate (Nov 18, 2010)

He ' noticed ' after his wife lost the smile and looked pretty much defeated. That kind of apology usually doesn't have legs. Unless this guy truly internalizes what he does and, with certainty, knows why ( remember, he says he is old school when it comes to wives ) this is going to keep happening, and apologies are the cheapest bandage...just enough to perk her up until the next round. She said it is not always easy to love him...that tells me this dance is not new. Add having to take care of most of his needs...yikes.

The woman who wants to get pregnant...I hope she doesn't do anything she will regret. She seemed so afraid that her husband will leave her if she can't give birth...even though he said he wouldn't. Lots of stress there.


----------



## Shosh (Nov 18, 2010)

Chop Chop? I would give him a chop to the head.

Not passing judgement on her, just passing heaps of judgement on his arrogant ass.


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 18, 2010)

Shosh said:


> Chop Chop? I would give him a chop to the head.
> 
> Not passing judgement on her, just passing heaps of judgement on his arrogant ass.



Why doesn't she also bear part of the responsibility for being so passive? I'm not saying I don't sympathize with the frustrating, demanding guy she has to live with...but she has a role in the situation too.


----------



## Mathias (Nov 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Why doesn't she also bear part of the responsibility for being so passive? I'm not saying I don't sympathize with the frustrating, demanding guy she has to live with...but she has a role in the situation too.



I was surprised his mother didn't say much about it either other than "Oh, just tune him out."


----------



## LovelyLiz (Nov 19, 2010)

mcbeth said:


> Why doesn't she also bear part of the responsibility for being so passive? I'm not saying I don't sympathize with the frustrating, demanding guy she has to live with...but she has a role in the situation too.



Oops, that's unclear. I meant that I DO sympathize with her for living with that demanding husband.


----------



## Paquito (Nov 19, 2010)

If they're happy with the arrangement, then fine. He's still a tool.


----------



## bmann0413 (Nov 19, 2010)

At first glance, I thought that dude WAS the wife. But anyways, I don't know about this guy. Sure, he's entitled to what he wants and everything, but doesn't he think that maybe he should give her a break sometimes? Yeah, he can't really do much for himself, but you would think he would be grateful for everything he does, instead of ordering her around like a lapdog. I was always taught NEVER to order a woman around, saying "Chop chop." By both my parents, and my dad is pretty old school himself.


----------

